# Spirit Halloween store locations?



## Victoria (Aug 11, 2003)

Last year, I swear Spirit Halloween listed their upcoming store locations on their website by early August...or at least had a teaser message that they would be posted soon. I can't seem to find it this year, though. Does anyone know if there's another way to find them (rather than just driving around town later in the month, looking for abandoned grocery stores)?

I'm crossing my fingers for more printable coupons this year, too.

Victoria


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Spirit Halloween Official Website

You can sign up for email updates at the above site. Sorry I can't help you further. Hopefully, they will update the site soon.


----------



## scotty10_31 (Jul 29, 2004)

I signed up for their email updates a couple months ago. I guess their customers aren't important to them.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I check their website every few days. They are late this year, but we've had a Spirit every year for the past several so I'm not too worried. They also put out their 20% off coupons fairly early so hopefully they'll do it again this year. Our local Spirit opened the first week of Sept. last year.


----------



## Victoria (Aug 11, 2003)

*Woo hoo! I've got the Spirit!*

My search is over! The Spirit Halloween store sign has been hung up...and the store is just down the road from my house! Aah, blissful temptation...

Victoria


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Sweet! Lucky, you! 

We're hoping they open a store in Omaha this year after an absence last year.


----------



## Hollowman1968 (Jul 1, 2005)

*Webpage Update*

I called their 1-800 number today and asked when they were going to update the webpage with locations and they said the middle of this month, which by my calculations is next week.  

Hollowman


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

*Atlanta?*

Do they normally have a store in the Atlanta area? Or the Montgomery area?
Or Tallahassee?

I about the same distance from all these places, and wouldn't mind paying a visit.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

www.spirithalloween.com
They have begun posting store locations.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for the update, jdubbya!


----------



## Grunge1 (Aug 4, 2005)

jdubbya said:


> www.spirithalloween.com
> They have begun posting store locations.


I see an option to locate stores, but when you select a state, it says no stores found. I don't think they've updated it yet.


----------



## Hollowman1968 (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah I am getting the same thing. When I called today they said they would have locations in by next week


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Call your local spencers and ask about the halloween release date,and if there is a spirt store coming they will tell you. I call my local spencers,and they said that they are not going to have much halloween stuff, and I was disappointed until he told me it was because there is a spirt store that is opening soon down the road.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Pennsylvania has a location...but I didn't find any other ones yet. They usually update their site locations quite often as the time gets closer.


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

I saw your gallery crow,lots of nice spencer props,I also saw a couple of thing I have , we have simular taste.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Marksin,

Thanks. Yeah...we've bought quite a few things from Spencer's/Spirit Halloween over the last couple of years. They've really produced some nice items recently...and with the huge sales they end up having....it's just too hard to resist....lol. We can't wait to see what the new items are going to be this year.

It would be nice to make/build more props....but we really don't have the necessary skill and tools needed.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

*question for " the crow 1994"*

Hi...i looked at your gallery too and i have the 3 lize size disney ghost too and this year i wanted to put each in a window on the 2nd floor to make it more like a haunted manor , i inquired about the riggs to make them move like a flying crank ghost and no response for pricing or if they wore too heavy .....

also i didnt try them under black light last year either , do they come out glowing like that underblack light or what did you use to treat them to glow both cloros like that ? looks awsome....

A Witch From Canada


----------



## Unk (Dec 10, 2003)

AWFC – I bought the Bones ghost last year at an after Halloween sale. Its been in a box in the garage for 9 months now, but I recall it being fairly heavy. I think it would be way too heavy for your typical FCG rig. You would need a much bigger motor – something with a lot of torque. I plan to hang mine in a mausoleum and use a fan to get some ghostly movement


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

a witch from canada,

Unk is right...the "haunted bones" or "hanging bones" prop is a lot heavier than it looks. I put ours in our upstairs bedroom and hung it from a good sized hook from the ceiling and even then I was worried it wouldn't hold. 

The green and blue colors are a result of a blacklight shining on the prop. The prop looks good in the store....but you can't really appreciate it's full potential until you see it under blacklight. It's definitely one of our favorite props. I usually put a fan on low speed to make the prop's clothing sway back and forth...giving it a living being look. 

Haunted Bones Prop


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

One of my favorite spencers props are the numb skulls.
going to have them on 2 columns this year,when tot walk between it going to be funny.


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

I got tired of waiting for the Spirit web site to be updated. I called a local Spencers and they said Syracuse, NY will have 2 Spirit Stores this year instead of one. He was able to give me the locations and says he expects them to be opening in a couple weeks.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Could someone explain what a spirit store is? From the posts, I gather its a store that opens at the last minute in an abandoned building? What's special about this store? Prices? Selection?
The store locator wasn't working on the site. Not one single state has a store haha
I live in the Netherlands but have someone in Ohio that will buy and ship things to me when needed. That's why I ask.
Oh and the coupons mentioned, do you find them online or in local papers?

Thanks,
MsM


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Spirit Halloween Stores are seasonal outlets. They are owned by Spencer Gifts and deal only in Halloween merchandise. They have a really nice selection of stuff including some high end props. Prices are so-so but they usualy offer discount coupons early in the season (look for these on their website) and then half off sales the day after Halloween. The store indicator will become busier pretty soon. Most of the outlets are just now in the set-up stage and open early in September. Ours opens in a large abandoned Phar Mor store near a mall. I drove by yesterday, having seen the lights on and some people inside. Whiule the large display banner wasn't out yet, there was a Spirit sign on the door and a "Now Hiring" sign. They are setting up shelves. I think it takes only about a week to get a store ready so I'm thinking ours will open by early September. Needless to say I was excited to see them returning this year.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

I just checked the site and it said that there wasn't a store in Eastern PA at all. Last year there was one not too far from me. Hmmm. Oh well.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Just give it some time....I'm sure they will have more locations listed in the next week or two. Some people always seem to have a Spirit Halloween store in their area, while for most it's just hit and miss each year.

They usually have a pretty good sale the day of Halloween, too. At least they did 2 years ago here in Omaha.


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

jdubbya, I work at halloween usa, and it took us about a month to get the store set up and ready to go. We started last days of augest and opened last days of september. Im not sure how big that spirit store is but if it was big, then i would imagine that it would take a good month. lol. Sadly, its alot of work. I remember going crazy there. Ill be there again this year.


----------



## altariel (Aug 14, 2005)

Well, while comming home from the mall yesterday, I saw a sign advertising a Spirit store, so apparently they are starting to come up. I'm not too sure where the store will be besides a 'Swings For Less' store (Yes there is actually such a store XD), but if it is in that building, my Spirit is going to be gigantic, which is of course, very *very* good


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

Just got off the phone with Spencer's, they said that there will be 2-3 Spirits in Colorado Springs this year. If that's the case, I've hit the motherload!!! LOL I hope they do the online coupons again!


----------



## boyjim1976 (Oct 23, 2004)

We usually have between 5 and 8 Spirit stores in Dallas every year. I helped work store set up a few years back, and it was an interesting experience to say the least. A massive team of people can set up an entire location in about 7 days. The Dallas locations usually start opening for business around the first of September, so just another couple of weeks to go!

They typically don't list the stores on the website until they are open for business, otherwise they would have nuts like me trying to get in while the store is still being set up. <grin>


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

boyjim1976 i I live in Fort Worth. Your side of town only has the spirit stores, I think the same guy owns them as years past and he typically has had them open Sept. 1. The after Halloween sale is only like one day I think, Nov 1. and that's it. Also the lowest discount is 50%. They don't go any lower.


----------



## boyjim1976 (Oct 23, 2004)

CatMean said:


> boyjim1976 i I live in Fort Worth. Your side of town only has the spirit stores, I think the same guy owns them as years past and he typically has had them open Sept. 1. The after Halloween sale is only like one day I think, Nov 1. and that's it. Also the lowest discount is 50%. They don't go any lower.



Yup, that's right, I think his name was Tray. One of the Plano store managers told me last year that he bought the Spirit rights for Oklahoma, Louisiana, and several other surrounding states last year... so the states around us will probably have a number of new locations going in this year.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

I used the store locater but could only find TWO locations!!!! What's up with that?????? I thought Spirit Stores popped up all over the place.


----------



## boyjim1976 (Oct 23, 2004)

SouthernBelle said:


> I used the store locater but could only find TWO locations!!!! What's up with that?????? I thought Spirit Stores popped up all over the place.



By the end of August, there will be lots of locations listed. Most of their stores don't open until the first week in September (they add them to their website as they open for business).


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I just visited their website again. They have posted some of their new merchandise and "exclusive's" for this year. Just my opinion but nothing looks that hot. I'm hoping they have some other "good" stuff as opposed to what they've shown on the site. Some of the masks look good, but other than that, nothing seemed that spectacular. Guess I'll have to wait for the opening to see.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

jdubbya,

Yeah....we agree. Nothing really jumps out at us from this year's new stuff. If we had to pick one thing to get, it would probably be "Rubber Hellhound Large Latex Creature" or the "Lifesize Freddy Krueger (6 foot)". We're hoping, too, that they will have more items to chose from in their stores.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

I am happy to report as of today. They are putting up a Spirit Halloween store on Highway 280 in the Target Parking lot in the Birmingham/Inverness area Al.

Can't wait until it opens. Heading there as soon as it does!


----------



## The Dark Gardener (Aug 17, 2004)

Just this afternoon, I saw a "Spirt Store: COMING SOON" sign in a storefront window near to where I live. It's coming…it's coming…Halloween is coming!!!!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

We are officially jealous!!!


----------



## Hollowman1968 (Jul 1, 2005)

*Plano Texas Location*

Well the spot where Spirit Halloween set up the Last 2 years in Plano Texas (Pakr & Preston) has had a Outdoor Sporting Store open up there this past year so no Spirit Store there this year 

I have yet to see any Spirit Signs along the Park & Preston area so I'm not sure where they are going to put a store in Plano this year. And it seems the web site still has not updated with any locations....

So has anyone in the Dallas/Plano area seen any Spirit Halloween signs pop up anywhere???

Hollowman


----------



## fallfire (Aug 9, 2005)

Got two here in Rochester NY, 15 min away from each other too!!!


----------



## Unk (Dec 10, 2003)

We’ve got one going up here in Covina CA on Azusa. I’m trying to talk my 17 year old daughter into getting I job there. I could sure use what ever employee discount they give


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Unk said:


> We’ve got one going up here in Covina CA on Azusa. I’m trying to talk my 17 year old daughter into getting I job there. I could sure use what ever employee discount they give



Hey, Unk.. I love those props that your making. I was always expecting a response from my comments on your blog, but have yet to get one.


----------



## thanatos (Jul 15, 2005)

Unk said:


> We’ve got one going up here in Covina CA on Azusa. I’m trying to talk my 17 year old daughter into getting I job there. I could sure use what ever employee discount they give



I live in Pico Rivera do you have a location or address for the store?


----------



## Unk (Dec 10, 2003)

Sorry deathtouch, I’ve meant to – I just always seem to get distracted (too many kids at home and the boss at work). 

I’m still new on the blog and wasn’t sure if it was proper form to reply to someone’s comment.

Thanks for taking an interest in what I’m doing.

By the way I am impressed with your stuff. I used your idea on the gate for the crypt


----------



## Unk (Dec 10, 2003)

Tanatos
It’s not open yet –Just the sign for it. I’ll keep you posted – it’s just around the corner from my house.

It will be on Azusa blvd north of the 10 between Badillo and San Bernardino on the east side in the smart and final strip mall


----------



## thanatos (Jul 15, 2005)

Unk said:


> Tanatos
> It’s not open yet –Just the sign for it. I’ll keep you posted – it’s just around the corner from my house.
> 
> It will be on Azusa blvd north of the 10 between Badillo and San Bernardino on the east side in the smart and final strip mall



Thanks Unk for the update do please keep me posted on this. I went to their website and couldnt find anything on it.


----------



## Unk (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanatos - you do know about the two Halloween Club stores near you don't you?
Both off the 5. One south of you at the Carmaneta (speeling?) exit. And the other north before the 710.

these are open all year and have most of the same stuff you can find at the Spirit stores


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

We haven't seen any Spirit Halloween signs here in Omaha yet. So, we may be out of luck again this year. But, that didn't stop us last year...we just had to drive 2 1/2 hours to Des Moines, Iowa...where they had 2 Spirit Halloween stores and a Halloween Express. Go figure....Omaha has got to have twice as many people as Des Moines.


----------



## boyjim1976 (Oct 23, 2004)

Spirit Halloween's web site is all new as of today! It looks like they are going to offer online shopping this year! Although, judging from their website, it looks like their props are a lower quality at higher prices this year. Which is more than a little disappointing. I hope they have some better stuff in their physical stores.


----------



## Unk (Dec 10, 2003)

Doesn’t appear that the store locator has been updated yet.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Rode past our location today. They are presently hanging merchandise on racks and setting up displays.


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Did anyone see the new coffin prop at spirits.


----------



## thanatos (Jul 15, 2005)

Unk said:


> Thanatos - you do know about the two Halloween Club stores near you don't you?
> Both off the 5. One south of you at the Carmaneta (speeling?) exit. And the other north before the 710.
> 
> these are open all year and have most of the same stuff you can find at the Spirit stores



Oh yes I do, the one of the 5 is open all year around. Every time I drive on the 5 im fighting myself not to stop and buy stuff. Im making my first trip this weekend. They have lots of good stuff. There is also another one in Telegraph Rd in the 
City Of Commerce.


----------



## Hollowman1968 (Jul 1, 2005)

**

dang.....still no sightings of any Spirit Stores in the Plano area.........


----------



## boyjim1976 (Oct 23, 2004)

I spoke with someone at Spirit yesterday. She said the goal is to have the majority of stores open on Labor Day Weekend, and that the stores are only listed on the website when they open for business. So keep watching everyone.

She also said there were a ton of locations opening in Dallas (of all places) this year! Yea!


----------



## scarefx (Jul 25, 2004)

Central Virginia haunters... 
There will be a Spirit Halloween Superstore at CHESTERFIELD CROSSING Route 360 & 288.
http://www.inlandgroup.com/inlandma/23_603.html


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

boyjim1976 said:


> I spoke with someone at Spirit yesterday. She said the goal is to have the majority of stores open on Labor Day Weekend, and that the stores are only listed on the website when they open for business. So keep watching everyone.
> 
> She also said there were a ton of locations opening in Dallas (of all places) this year! Yea!


Thank you....I was wondering why I couldn't find any after typing in like 10 different zip codes.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

This might help some people find out if there is going to be a Spirit Halloween store in your area.

List Of Store Sites and Job Openings


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks *The Crow* wish there was one closer to me.


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

*Woohoo!*

Howdy all, & especially my compadres in SE TX. 

I saw a Spirit sign in Stafford on 59, in the Fountains shopping center. I guess it won't be long now


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

No problem, MrsMyers.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I did a search for one within 100 miles of my zip and nothing. Guess they won't open till September here.


----------



## Hollowman1968 (Jul 1, 2005)

*Update!*

Plano Texas Update:

Spirit Website says the Plano Location will be open soon at 2432 Preston Road #320.

Hollowman


----------



## thanatos (Jul 15, 2005)

Azusa California Update:

410 N. Azusa Rd 
Covina, CA 91722 

Opening Soon!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

SWEET!!! 3 Spirit stores within 10 miles of me. WHOOOO!!!


----------



## Ray A Rottin (Jun 8, 2005)

Woo-hoo! According to the website there'll be TWO stores near me.  

Indiana, PA
Johnstown, PA

I'll have to check them out. I think I was in the Johnstown one last year, but I don't remember it being named "Spirit". Well, whatever I was in last year it had TONS of costumes, foam latex applications, and some nice props too.


----------



## widowsbluff (Nov 2, 2003)

I just checked, we are getting a Spirit just 30 miles away!!!!! I usually have wait till we go in to KC (100 miles away), to get my Spirit fix now it's just up the road!


----------

